# C:\ is not accessible



## FolkFanTom (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey guys,

I recently bought a SONY laptop with Windows 8. One day I was installing Shogun 2 Total War when the computer just crashed on me. I performed a system refresh and everything went back to normal except now I cant access my c drive. Additionally I cannot download any files.

This is very annoying as this is a new laptop. I don't think its a virus as I haven't downloaded anything, except updates for games.

I can't perform a system restore as there are no restore points prior to this happening. I have tried changing the permissions but to no avail. It says that both Administrator and System have full permissions but still nothing.

I also can't start in safe mode. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated...

Thanks,

Tom.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello FolkFanTom,

Your C: drive is the OS installation, right?

I haven't performed a "Refresh" yet... But how I understand it is it doesn't make filesystem changes...

What drive is your Windows installation currently labeled as?


----------

